# Inception sequels?



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2011)

Do you think they should make Inception sequels? And if so, what about?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 1, 2011)

god no                         .


----------



## Taleran (Mar 1, 2011)

I would more like to see people refine the techniques used in Inception than a return to that specific world.


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 1, 2011)

God no. **


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 1, 2011)

I sincerely hope not.  I loved Inception and I think any continuation of the story from where it left off would just detract from the original.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2011)

No. Please no more obnoxious fanboys.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 1, 2011)

Maybe a prequel...?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2011)

I think sequels would be cool, but not a continuation of Cobb's story.

Any sequels should follow someone else's adventures, with appearances of maybe Arthur, or Adriane.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 1, 2011)

It was mentioned somewhere that a possible sequel would be a video game not a movie


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2011)

It's just a matter of when.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 1, 2011)

They did say something about a video game right towards the end


----------



## Taleran (Mar 1, 2011)

Stunna said:


> It's just a matter of when.



That is just common practice with movie contracts. It doesn't really mean anything until there is another announcement.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2011)

The video game will be so sick.

I'm curious as to how they'll handle it all.

*fangasm*

:33


----------



## Judecious (Mar 1, 2011)

god no, the sequel is never as great.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2011)

The Dark Knight says hi.

Edit - So does Batman Returns.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 1, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I sincerely hope not.  I loved Inception and I think any continuation of the story from where it left off would just detract from the original.



yeah i think a sequel would make the first movie alot weaker.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 1, 2011)

Stunna said:


> The Dark Knight says hi.
> 
> Edit - So does Batman Returns.



you have those rare movies but most times the sequels are not as great.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 1, 2011)

If they do make another Inception I would hope it would be about an entirely different cast of people. Continuing the story from where it left off would be incredibly stupid.


----------



## Chee (Mar 1, 2011)

No                              .


----------



## Vault (Mar 2, 2011)

Inception ended nicely. I hope this doesnt happen.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 2, 2011)

I'd love to see the world of Inception explored through a different set of eyes that could be interesting.

But picking up where Inception left off?

God no


----------



## Kno7 (Mar 2, 2011)

Yeah...no this is a terrible idea.

Picking up where the movie left off would be horrible.

A sequel that would involve exploring other, possibly new characters could never attain the epicness in Inception.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 2, 2011)

Inception's ending was what it meant to be.A sequel makes ending more clear and ruins it's speciality.

I'd say a new cast but no...This should stay on it's own.


----------



## Adagio (Mar 2, 2011)

Sounds tempting but I'm going to go with "hell no."


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2011)

I'd like to see them expand on the idea of the dream manipulation, sure, but only if the movie was done correctly.

I mean Nolan poured a lot of thought and life into the idea of the movie. Why just give up on it? Or perhaps everyone feels he has gotten all he can out of it? I suppose that may be true, but I don't buy it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 2, 2011)

Inception vs. Nightmare on Elm Street

Dream on.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2011)

Inception has better music.


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'd like to see them expand on the idea of the dream manipulation, sure, but only if the movie was done correctly.
> 
> I mean Nolan poured a lot of thought and life into the idea of the movie. Why just give up on it? Or perhaps everyone feels he has gotten all he can out of it? I suppose that may be true, but I don't buy it.



I don't think it is necessarily that. It's just no one wants the movie to be soiled by any unnecessary sequel.

You know, starting and finishing with a bang.


----------



## FakePeace (Mar 2, 2011)

Nah, Inception is fine the way it ended. On the other hand I'd like to see more Ellen Page


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2011)

Kiloliter said:


> I don't think it is necessarily that. It's just no one wants the movie to be soiled by any unnecessary sequel.
> 
> You know, starting and finishing with a bang.


 I understand that, but I don't let things like legacies getting tarnished get in my way of wanting to try. I'm not afraid of failure, but I'm pissed when things don't get attempted.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow, that completely captures what I'm feeling.

Inception has to golden of a premise to give up on. I know we're getting a game, but there is so much more that can be done with the series on the big screen.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 2, 2011)

My question for people who want a sequel is what would the point be?  To show them attempting the same thing all over again?

I mean you empathized with Dom because he just wanted to go home to his children and really was innocent of the murder they accused him of.  They would need to add another similar character that you would root for as they tried to mess around with someone elses mind.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't know, fighting a terrorist who is renowned for using Inception on people to kill them in their sleep? 

inb4freddy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> My question for people who want a sequel is what would the point be? To show them attempting the same thing all over again?
> 
> I mean you empathized with Dom because he just wanted to go home to his children and really was innocent of the murder they accused him of. They would need to add another similar character that you would root for as they tried to mess around with someone elses mind.


 I like the idea of going up agaist other people who use dreams and battling it out on the dreamscape.

It is the control over reality and harvesting/removing thoughts/ideas/memories that I am interested moreso than the story or idea of Inception. It was what was touched upon the least mount in the movie, too, which is why I went to see it in the first place.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Inception has better music.



Aww, man. . .

The one thing that CONSTANTLY irritated me throughout the entire film was that damn bloody horn.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2011)

Which is precisely what I was referring to.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 2, 2011)

What. gtfo, Inception had a great track


----------



## Huntress (Mar 2, 2011)

1.21 Gigawatts said:


> Aww, man. . .
> 
> The one thing that CONSTANTLY irritated me throughout the entire film was that damn bloody horn.



I agree.
I also felt that they could have used some more sinister softer songs, building a more trapped atmosphere.

To me the ending seemed rather like a set up so a sequel could be made, it just had that sort of feeling to it imo.
Personally I wouldnt want a sequel. The plot and characters would be messy to continue into another movie, and its really annoying how every movie nowadays seems to get a sequel and remakes and so forth. 
They should focus on the gaming side, I think that would be easier and superior to produce.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I like the idea of going up agaist other people who use dreams and battling it out on the dreamscape.
> 
> It is the control over reality and harvesting/removing thoughts/ideas/memories that I am interested moreso than the story or idea of Inception. It was what was touched upon the least mount in the movie, too, which is why I went to see it in the first place.



Battling in the dreamscape?  How would that work?  If they're trying to kill someone they would just kill them rather than kidnap them and battle them in their dreams and if they were going to battle in a third parties mind that would require them both somehow having access to the subject at the same time and for some reason not fighting in the real world.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't know, I'm not a movie-making expert. 

They could have to go into the mind of a specialist that knows their tricks or something.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 2, 2011)

Outside of the Batman films, Nolan isn't the sort of director to do sequels.

If there would be another film taking place in the same universe, it'd most likely be directed by someone else.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 2, 2011)

Lets just stick with the Inception we have already.


----------

